# Ramsay!



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Here he is! 

We ventured in to the back yard this evening for a few photos.

He is so darn cute, even if I do say so myself!


Julie


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous!!!! In regards to mutation Ramsay looks like a cinnamon pearl to me

But please please please be super careful about letting your bird outside without a cage or harness even clipped birds can fly with a good gust of wind and don't forget birds of prey!

Here's the thread on this, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=13369


----------



## pammerh (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty bird and beautiful pictures.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous and complements to the photographer very natural and great looking shots !


----------



## BethanyLou (Sep 22, 2011)

Daw so cute!! How did you get her to go outside without flying away?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Such a beautiful cockatiel!


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

I've been kind of thinking Cinnamon Pearl, too. He (?) is four or five months old, so it will be fun to see what happens when he molts. The breeder thinks he's male, based on what I'm not entirely sure. He's still settling in around here, so just starting to be vocal.

As far as taking him outside, I am aware of the concerns. Both wings are fully clipped. He's a new bird to me, and it's been about 15 years since I've had a bird, but I have a lot of cockatiel experience and know how to clip wings. Taking him in my backyard for a few minutes on calm evening is a risk I am willing to take. I appreciate your concern and wouldn't take him anywhere dangerous. 

Julie


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

ur right he is a right cutie xx


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Pep!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful bird. He/she is going to be a real stunner when mature. One thing I am constantly striving for in my show birds are huge eyes like his/hers.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Michelle and Lindsey! 

The big eyes are one of the things that caught my attention. Gives such an alert, sweet look.

Julie


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

jeme said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I've been kind of thinking Cinnamon Pearl, too. He (?) is four or five months old, so it will be fun to see what happens when he molts. The breeder thinks he's male, based on what I'm not entirely sure. He's still settling in around here, so just starting to be vocal.
> 
> ...


even properly clipped birds can fly away. its no joke... is cute and all but he can still fly if clipped. and get far especially if there is a breeze. there are also predators. hawks will take him right from you without hesitation. if he even tries to bolt and he only gets to the other side of the yard, a hawk can grab him before you have the chance to move. someone lost her lovebird to a hawk and the lovebird was sitting right NEXT to her.


----------

